# Cheap Navitimers At Argos!!



## MIKE

Saw these on posters at Argos when I was out shopping today :cry2: Tried to have a look at one but they are not in the stores yet :blink:










They look the part and I guess a nice quartz watch for Â£70 don't know how Swiss they are these days h34r:

Mike


----------



## Twincam

Yeah Argos has some nice [cheap] watches in. I was surprised when the last catalogue came out. Alot of them have been taking cues from past and famous designs. Have been looking at a few, and thinking if only they had better movements in etc.


----------



## bowie

Twincam said:


> Yeah Argos has some nice [cheap] watches in. I was surprised when the last catalogue came out. Alot of them have been taking cues from past and famous designs. Have been looking at a few, and thinking if only they had better movements in etc.


i agree with both of you argos have some nice looking watches in i like this Â£39.99 bargin










bowie


----------



## adrian

They nicked the Breitling wings logo!


----------



## stifflersmom

I think this may be my new beater! I had a Rotary elite 200m which was an homage to a Panerai, so they Rotary have form for this. Â£70 seems v. cheap though, I'd have to see it in the metal before parting with any cash. I loved the elite model I had so I have high hopes for this one.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

MIKE said:


> Saw these on posters at Argos when I was out shopping today :cry2: Tried to have a look at one but they are not in the stores yet :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look the part and I guess a nice quartz watch for Â£70 don't know how Swiss they are these days h34r:
> 
> Mike


Interesting, I might check that out next time I`m in Argos 

Regarding the Swiss connection I notice a lot of their watches have `Est. in Switzerland 1895` on the dial instead of `Swiss Made` or similar 

BTW I quite like the look of this automatic...












adrian said:


> They nicked the Breitling wings logo!


Naa, they`ve used the winged wheel logo for years :wink2:

*Rotary, A.Schild cal.2063 21 Jewels, circa 1960s?*










*Rotary Elite 200 Metres (circa 2005)*


----------



## Roger

Just managed to reserve one in my local branch..

BTW in the Sale leaflet it says .... "measures 1/4 sec, 30 minutes, 12 hours" but to me the 3 o'clock dial looks like a 24h register....anyone know for sure?

Roger


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Roger said:


> Just managed to reserve one in my local branch..
> 
> BTW in the Sale leaflet it says .... "measures 1/4 sec, 30 minutes, 12 hours" but to me the 3 o'clock dial looks like a 24h register....anyone know for sure?
> 
> Roger


I see what you mean Roger but surely if true it should read the same as the main hands ie 10:09? :huh:


----------



## JustWatchMe

Tum tee tum.....

GOT ONE!

I'm waiting for my Seamaster birthday pressie (Jan) but when I saw this thread last night, I knew I had to get one of those Navitimer-style Rotarys!!

Here are some pics....














































Initial impressions-

Seems to be the right kind of size for a Navitimer - although less deep as its just a quartz. Obviously lighter too, which actually makes it quite comfortable to wear. The bezel does not actually turn - the slide rule is operated using the crown at top left - feels like quite a smooth motion.

Overall - not a bad for a beater tha looks pretty close to a Navitimer at first glance!

Any questions or pic requests?


----------



## jbw

Wow! I am shocked..that looks much better than i thought it would.What size are the lugs? And what is the case diameter?

Nice pics!


----------



## JustWatchMe

jbw said:


> Wow! I am shocked..that looks much better than i thought it would.What size are the lugs? And what is the case diameter?
> 
> Nice pics!


Just uploading measurement pics.. 2 mins...


----------



## JustWatchMe

Measurements..





































Does this match the Navitimer dimensions?

Any more requests?


----------



## MIKE

JustWatchMe said:


> Tum tee tum.....
> 
> GOT ONE!
> 
> when I saw this thread last night, I knew I had to get one of those Navitimer-style Rotarys!!


 :lol: Having seen your pics I'm tempted myself now  Despite having a no homage rule :bb:

Mike


----------



## JustWatchMe

Roger said:


> Just managed to reserve one in my local branch..
> 
> BTW in the Sale leaflet it says .... "measures 1/4 sec, 30 minutes, 12 hours" but to me the 3 o'clock dial looks like a 24h register....anyone know for sure?
> 
> Roger


Is indeed a 24h dial at 3 o'clock.

The stopwatch looks a bit daft ticking along a second at a time. You kind of expect to see a sweeping second hand, but since it's quartz...

The leather strap feels quite nice - padded with a soft suede lining and a croc-effect on the outside. I think the Navitimers have a pale thread rather than the brown thread here.

The glass is flatt too and appears not to have any anti-reflective coating (didnt really expect any at this price!)


----------



## JustWatchMe

On closer inspection, the glass is actually slightly domed! It makes no reference to the glass/crystal material in the paperwork. I am presuming its something cheap. I hope it doesnt scratch too easily!

There are full instruction on how to use the slide rule to calculate various things - far too taxing for a sunday afternoon!

Overall - very happy with it!

Something to keep me entertained until I get my Seamaster in January.

If I get on with this Rotary over the next few months, I will certainly consider saving up for a Navitimer!

Any further questions are welcome.


----------



## sabestian

Seems like a great value for money, looks classy!


----------



## Shoughie0

> Any further questions are welcome.


Mineral crystal?


----------



## JustWatchMe

Sorry to keep replying to my own thread, but I just discovered this-










Lume!!

Must have taken a little while to charge up as its only fresh out of the box!


----------



## JustWatchMe

Shoughie0 said:


> Any further questions are welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> Mineral crystal?
Click to expand...

I really don't know. It doesnt mention the window material anywhere! Is there a non-destructive test I can do to find out?


----------



## ujjwaldey

Hi

Is teh GMT ( at 3 O clock) independently adjustable? Or is it an alarm ?


----------



## MIKE

JustWatchMe said:


> Sorry to keep replying to my own thread, but I just discovered this-


 :blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## JustWatchMe

ujjwaldey said:


> Hi
> 
> Is teh GMT ( at 3 O clock) independently adjustable? Or is it an alarm ?


Its not a GMT dial - its a 24h indicator. i.e. of the main hands show 6:30, you can look at the 24h dial you see if its am (6.5) or pm (18.5) - geddit?


----------



## ujjwaldey

Ah...thanks.


----------



## sabestian

JustWatchMe said:


> Its not a GMT dial - its a 24h indicator. i.e. of the main hands show 6:30, you can look at the 24h dial you see if its am (6.5) or pm (18.5) - geddit?


I have always liked this feature. It's very useful if you tend to pass out on parties, or someone slips you a pill and you wake up in a strange hotel with stitches and organs missing. Hallo officer...for how long was I unconscious? Let me check my watch...



(Nice touch nevertheless).


----------



## TrickyLad

I like it how you measured the watch with a Unison ruler

how can you afford a seamaster or navitimer is you are only getting a 2.4% payrise :blink:

only kidding, like that rotary though, might tide me over till my pennie stash reaches 350000 and i can buy a navitimer


----------



## TrickyLad

i bought one too

someone at work says it looks better than my dreyfuss watch. i dont know whether thas good or bad. its both i suppose


----------



## dougal74

I had the Rose Gold Sekonda Chrono and it had the same/similar mov't to this Chronospeed with the 24 hr sub-dial. The RRP for that was GBP60, so with a Rotary name and a rotating bezel it must be worth the extra?

A Chronospeed just sold on eBay for GBP103 (seller claimed to have paid GBP240!!!)


----------



## stifflersmom

So does the chrono function to 60 minutes elapsed time only?


----------



## thunderbolt

dougal74 said:


> I had the Rose Gold Sekonda Chrono and it had the same/similar mov't to this Chronospeed with the 24 hr sub-dial. The RRP for that was GBP60, so with a Rotary name and a rotating bezel it must be worth the extra?
> 
> A Chronospeed just sold on eBay for GBP103 (seller claimed to have paid GBP240!!!)


I was going to post this.  I was tempted to have a punt on it, but it got a bit silly in the end.

I bought something else instead.


----------



## dougal74

stifflersmom said:


> So does the chrono function to 60 minutes elapsed time only?


Indeed it does, I have just bought one too and I love it. It isn't the same mov't as the Sekonda as the main seconds hand on the Rotary is the chrono hand whereas on the Sekonda it is the sub-dial.

Really like the watch, the little touches like the screw in crown make it such a bargain at Â£70.

The guy on the counter said he has sold 3 this week before me and only had 5 left from a stock of 15.

The glass is mineral crystal and has a very slight dome on it.

Lug width is 22mm and the strap has curved ends like the Breitling so that the case flows into the strap.


----------



## JustWatchMe

dougal74 said:


> stifflersmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> So does the chrono function to 60 minutes elapsed time only?
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed it does, I have just bought one too and I love it. It isn't the same mov't as the Sekonda as the main seconds hand on the Rotary is the chrono hand whereas on the Sekonda it is the sub-dial.
> 
> Really like the watch, the little touches like the screw in crown make it such a bargain at Â£70.
> 
> The guy on the counter said he has sold 3 this week before me and only had 5 left from a stock of 15.
> 
> The glass is mineral crystal and has a very slight dome on it.
> 
> Lug width is 22mm and the strap has curved ends like the Breitling so that the case flows into the strap.
Click to expand...

They are not bad, are they!? I'm warming to mine nicely and am seriously thinking about getting a Navitimer when the funds allow.

The strap is particularly good and very well finished. Much lower profile that a full auto Navitimer.


----------



## StevenJJ

Just purchased one of these today on the strength of this thread. I'm extremely impressed; my only reservation is the slightly domed glass. I'm not sure how this fits in to the whole look of the watch, although to be honest this is a minor gripe, especially considering the price.


----------



## JustWatchMe

StevenJJ said:


> Just purchased one of these today on the strength of this thread. I'm extremely impressed; my only reservation is the slightly domed glass. I'm not sure how this fits in to the whole look of the watch, although to be honest this is a minor gripe, especially considering the price.


Congrats on the new purchase!

I'm interested to know - In what way is the glass a reservation for you? Not domed enough?

It doesn't bother me too much. My concern is how scratch resistant it is.


----------



## JoT

The Breitling Navitimer also has slightly domed glass.


----------



## StevenJJ

It seems to accentuate the slimness of the case; very small issue though!


----------



## dougal74

One other thing to note is the the curved end leather band is secured by two spring bars not one (one next to the case and one on the end of the lug). I'm currenly looking at metal bands and will have to think hard about how these will fit? :huh:


----------



## stifflersmom

dougal74 said:


> One other thing to note is the the curved end leather band is secured by two spring bars not one (one next to the case and one on the end of the lug). I'm currenly looking at metal bands and will have to think hard about how these will fit? :huh:


That is really useful to know - can you post any pics of the fixings?


----------



## pinkwindmill

Just bagged one of these myself.

Supposedly RRP is Â£140 (according to the poster in the store - and they're half price at Â£70). That might explain why the guy on Ebay is selling them at about Â£120, I guess...

First impressions, it's quite nice - certainly one of the better looking Â£70 quartz watches out there, and from a reputable "watch" brand, rather than a "fashion" brand. I've a lot of time for this sort of watch - I bought an Accurist quartz chrono from Amazon for similar money earlier in the year and it's gained 1 second in 6 months...

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## dougal74

stifflersmom said:


> That is really useful to know - can you post any pics of the fixings?


Sorry, I don't have a camera here in Amsterdam. One set of lug holes are close to the case (approx. 2mm) and the second set further out on the lugs at about 4mm.

I presume it is to help stabilise the chunky curved end of the leather band?


----------



## stifflersmom

dougal74 said:


> stifflersmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is really useful to know - can you post any pics of the fixings?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don't have a camera here in Amsterdam. One set of lug holes are close to the case (approx. 2mm) and the second set further out on the lugs at about 4mm.
> 
> I presume it is to help stabilise the chunky curved end of the leather band?
Click to expand...

Ah, I think I see. If you use the holes furthest from the case there will be a large gap between the case and the strap/band end, and if you use the holes nearest the case the lug ends will appear to stick out too far. Hmm, let us know if you come up with a good solution - there must be some bands that work!


----------



## Stefan Tapp

Mmmm, just reserved one along with a work colleague. It will do very nicely as a daily wearer whilst prolonging the life of my Navi World!

I have a Rotary Khalif too, which is a pretty rare watch so it will be nice to add another Rotary to the collection!



















Stef


----------



## winnei

Stefan Tapp said:


> Mmmm, just reserved one along with a work colleague. It will do very nicely as a daily wearer whilst prolonging the life of my Navi World!
> 
> I have a Rotary Khalif too, which is a pretty rare watch so it will be nice to add another Rotary to the collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stef


Just picked one of these Chronospeeds up.compared to my Sekonda 3847 I was using as a daily wearer,it feels a fraction heavier.The locking crown is a nice feature.IMO the Chronospeed looks better in reality than it does in the catalogue photos.I wasnt expecting too much for 70 quid but overall first impressions are good.

Regards, Neil.


----------



## rdwiow

MIKE said:


> Saw these on posters at Argos when I was out shopping today :cry2: Tried to have a look at one but they are not in the stores yet :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look the part and I guess a nice quartz watch for Â£70 don't know how Swiss they are these days h34r:
> 
> Mike
> 
> Hi
> 
> This will be a Miyota Japanese movement i would imagine. Does anyone know if it has a stainless case or is it chrome plated as so many of Rotary's offerings are?
> 
> Rob


----------



## JustWatchMe

Update-

Just for reference, I am now on my third version of this watch! :blink:

The first one had a few 'sticking points' on the rotating slide rule - as I turned it there were a couple of points where it almost jammed and felt very rough. This developed after a few days of use.

Argos were very good at swapping it with out any questions.

I noticed that the second one has a small chip on the edge of the glass near the date marker! I didnt notice this at first. I dont remember catching it on anything and have been very careful with the watch so can only presume it was there from the start.

Anyways, just manaded to swap it for a second time this morning - again, Argos were really good.

It just made me realise though that I have been rather spoiled of late, trying on all manner of Omegas, Tags and Breitlings - I have gotten used to feeling a top quality product. I just have to accept that when you only spend Â£70 on a budget watch that it might not be made to the highest standards!

I still like this Rotary and I hope I have better luck this time. It doesnt stop me looking forward to getting my Seamaster in January though!


----------



## rdwiow

stifflersmom said:


> dougal74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stifflersmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is really useful to know - can you post any pics of the fixings?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don't have a camera here in Amsterdam. One set of lug holes are close to the case (approx. 2mm) and the second set further out on the lugs at about 4mm.
> 
> I presume it is to help stabilise the chunky curved end of the leather band?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, I think I see. If you use the holes furthest from the case there will be a large gap between the case and the strap/band end, and if you use the holes nearest the case the lug ends will appear to stick out too far. Hmm, let us know if you come up with a good solution - there must be some bands that work!
Click to expand...

Tried one on today, but this i think must have only had 1 spring bar as the strap was turning at the lug, this put me off buying it as it didnt look too good with the curved strap ends sticking up. Also not sure if the case is SS or plated too?

Rob


----------



## spring2fan

Thanks for the Heads-Up on these everyone. Went into Argos this afternoon and got one of these. Lots of posters advertising the half-price offer and 5 in stock. Have worn it through the late afternoon and evening so far and I am very impressed.

Best Wishes

David


----------



## spring2fan

I've had this watch for several days now and really like it. Has been noticed by colleagues at work. It sits nicely on the wrist - the strap is pretty good quality, although eventually I might change it.

I would certainly recommend having a serious look at it.

Best Wishes

David


----------



## ravi.kiran

Do they ship Internationally( to India)?

I have just seen their website, but couldnt find any info.


----------



## PhilM

Afraid not, UK delivery only


----------



## SEIKO7A38

MIKE said:


> Saw these on posters at Argos when I was out shopping today ....


Has anybody else noticed that Argos also are listing a 'stainless' blue-faced version of their Rotary 'Chavitimer' ? :huh:


----------



## purplepantman

What about the exclusive to H Samuel, Aquaspeed range?

These are the codes you need to put in on their website...

6679102

Rotary Seamaster????

6679137

Rotary Breitling Thingybob????

And then there's the Rotary Daytona 6679080

Didn't wan't to post links as I'm sure they're not allowed.


----------



## dombox40

The winged logo has been around for years heres a couple, they have changed it a bit over the years

this one 1960s










1970s automatic still the older logo but still running after nearly 40 years they have been noted as quality watches at the lower end of the market.


----------



## JustWatchMe

purplepantman said:


> What about the exclusive to H Samuel, Aquaspeed range?
> 
> These are the codes you need to put in on their website...
> 
> 6679102
> 
> Rotary Seamaster????
> 
> 6679137
> 
> Rotary Breitling Thingybob????
> 
> And then there's the Rotary Daytona 6679080
> 
> Didn't wan't to post links as I'm sure they're not allowed.


I can't believe that a brand like Rotary is allowed to copy other makes so closely! Its like the "Chavitimer" has opened up the flood gates....


----------



## johnbaz

here's my old navitimer (i really ought to get the hands put back on and a new crystal!)....










john


----------



## sonyman

at least one person is selling them on the bay for Â£49.99 each


----------



## mach 0.0013137

JustWatchMe said:


> purplepantman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the exclusive to H Samuel, Aquaspeed range?
> 
> These are the codes you need to put in on their website...
> 
> 6679102
> 
> Rotary Seamaster????
> 
> 6679137
> 
> Rotary Breitling Thingybob????
> 
> And then there's the Rotary Daytona 6679080
> 
> Didn't wan't to post links as I'm sure they're not allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe that a brand like Rotary is allowed to copy other makes so closely! Its like the "Chavitimer" has opened up the flood gates....
Click to expand...

I presume that Breitling etc aren`t that bothered, I mean Rotary are (afaik) still a Swiss based company so I presume it wouldn`t be too difficult to start legal action against them if other companies felt it necessary & the same applies to Grovana.


----------



## Rotundus

purplepantman said:


> What about the exclusive to H Samuel, Aquaspeed range?
> 
> These are the codes you need to put in on their website...
> 
> 6679102
> 
> Rotary Seamaster????
> 
> 6679137
> 
> Rotary Breitling Thingybob????
> 
> And then there's the Rotary Daytona 6679080
> 
> Didn't wan't to post links as I'm sure they're not allowed.


had a wee shuftie around the rotary watches on said site and notice that at least a couple are marked waterproof in the dial.

i thought the term waterproof went out with flairs and the pound note...


----------



## Robert

The HSamuel ones look good - bit like a rich man's Alpha. I like the Ion plated one for Â£99


----------



## mach 0.0013137

johnbaz said:


> here's my old navitimer (i really ought to get the hands put back on and a new crystal!)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john


 Me thinks a smidge too much wabi there John :lol:


----------



## PhilM

mach 0.0013137 said:


> johnbaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> here's my old navitimer (i really ought to get the hands put back on and a new crystal!)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john
> 
> 
> 
> Me thinks a smidge too much wabi there John :lol:
Click to expand...

Excatly... I think he should send it to me to look after , so that way I can give it some well needed TLC


----------



## johnbaz

deffo too much wabi-sabi (i hate the stuff  ), i really ought to get it refurb'd as it does keep excellenty time, also the chrono second counter hand always resets to the same place indicating that the hand simply needs re-fitting (it would need straightening first though)

both of the subdial hands are still there, just stuck in the edge of the dial/case....

john


----------



## mach 0.0013137

PhilM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johnbaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> here's my old navitimer (i really ought to get the hands put back on and a new crystal!)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john
> 
> 
> 
> Me thinks a smidge too much wabi there John :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excatly... I think he should send it to me to look after , so that way I can give it some well needed TLC
Click to expand...




johnbaz said:


> deffo too much wabi-sabi (i hate the stuff  ), i really ought to get it refurb'd as it does keep excellenty time, also the chrono second counter hand always resets to the same place indicating that the hand simply needs re-fitting (it would need straightening first though)
> 
> both of the subdial hands are still there, just stuck in the edge of the dial/case....
> 
> john


John, don`t send it to Phil, I`m far nicer then he is


----------



## biggles

MIKE said:


> Saw these on posters at Argos when I was out shopping today :cry2: Tried to have a look at one but they are not in the stores yet :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look the part and I guess a nice quartz watch for Â£70 don't know how Swiss they are these days h34r:
> 
> Mike


Just spotted one in the window of cash converters Doncaster(often have a look for bargains). Looks in good condition , they are asking Â£43, which i would of thought as i can't imagine they paid much for it.


----------



## Charlie_Croker

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/part...OTARY+WATCH.htm now reduced to Â£68.49, very positive reviews, I am going to get one and the Argos close to my work has 1 left just reserved it. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## MasterG

Are Rotaty good watches? As I have seen a rotary 500c automatic which looks really nice. It has a see though front and back.

Sorry I can't post a pic am using an iPhone (come on apple where's my copy and paste!) :-/

There are some really good deals to be had at the moment, even in some of our local jewelry/ watch shops.

George.


----------



## Defender

Saw this thread and was really taken by the watch  , did a bit of hunting around and got one for well under Â£40.00, bit of a bargin I recon 

Not sure about the strap but I'll see how I get on with it and maybe change it later?

As for being a 'Chavitimer' well I think that depends on who's wearing it and why they bought it :huh:

Best regards,

Defender.


----------



## thunderbolt

A mate of mine has just bought one from Argos, looks good with a fair bit of wrist presence, but feels a little light. Needs to be a bit heavier IMHO.


----------



## Defender

thunderbolt said:


> A mate of mine has just bought one from Argos, looks good with a fair bit of wrist presence, but feels a little light. Needs to be a bit heavier IMHO.


Yes, I agree with that, a SS braclet would help there 

It's nowhere near as chunky/heavy as my B42 Chrono or Speedmasters, but then it was alot cheaper 

Best regards,

Defender


----------



## oubaas56

As a Swiss made watch doesn't it have to have a Swiss movement? Rhonda or ETA perhaps.

Never saw any offered at full price anywhere so maybe the halfprice thingy was a sales gimmick?

They're still a nice watch though and fair value for money IMO.


----------



## jbw

There is also a Blue dial version out of this watch that comes on a metal bracelet.


----------



## jbw

You can hardly see the Blue from the picture but looks nice in the flesh.


----------



## oubaas56

Now that, on the bracelet, looks the business and I'll bet it makes it feel a whole lot weightier.

What is the price difference between the bracelet and strap versions?


----------



## jbw

oubaas56 said:


> Now that, on the bracelet, looks the business and I'll bet it makes it feel a whole lot weightier.
> 
> What is the price difference between the bracelet and strap versions?


Just under 20 quid.


----------



## Filterlab

MasterG said:


> ...Sorry I can't post a pic am using an iPhone (come on apple where's my copy and paste!)...


Eh? I've posted lots of pictures on here from my iPhone, why do you need copy and paste?


----------



## Defender

jbw said:


> You can hardly see the Blue from the picture but looks nice in the flesh.


I've not seen that up close, I'll have to take a look at that one next time I'm near an Argos


----------



## SEIKO7A38

jbw said:


> There is also a Blue dial version out of this watch that comes on a metal bracelet.


I posted this snippet myself, a couple of weeks ago (in post #50):



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Has anybody else noticed that Argos also are listing a 'stainless' blue-faced version of their Rotary 'Chavitimer' ? :huh:


But made the classic newbie mistake (_seemingly on here, anyway_) of including a link to Argos's web page. 

Next time I looked at my post, both link and photo (remotely hosted from their website) had been removed. 

Anyway, in case the photo on the previous page mysteriously disappears, it's their catalogue # 283/5266.










Me ? Couldn't resist buying one - but it's a bit big for my 7Â½" wrist, if I'm honest. And it *is* 'rather weightier' :blush:


----------



## Defender

But made the classic newbie mistake (_seemingly on here, anyway_) of including a link to Argos's web page. 

Next time I looked at my post, both link and photo (remotely hosted from their website) had been removed. 

Me ? Couldn't resist buying one - but it's a bit big for my 7Â½" wrist, if I'm honest. And it *is* 'rather weightier' :blush:


----------



## sonyman

I got mine yesterday and only paid Â£41 inc post of the bay,I quite like it but its very light


----------



## Defender

sonyman said:


> I quite like it but its very light


Perhaps they are filled with helium instead of air  !

Mine arrived this morning, wearing it right now 

The 'aged' strap still seems a little OTT to me though :blink:

Even if I have to buy another strap for it, It'll still be well under the RSP 

Best regards,

Defender.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Defender said:


> Have you still got it or passed it on?


Oh, I've still got it. Both of them, in fact. :blush:

Later on, I went back to Argos and bought the black faced / 'croc' leather strap version - the original subject of this thread. 

No plans to get rid of either, at present.


----------



## jef.L

Got mine yesterday, black face on leather. 

Still need a diver's watch tho'.  :yes:


----------



## Defender

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Defender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you still got it or passed it on?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I've still got it. Both of them, in fact. :blush:
> 
> Later on, I went back to Argos and bought the black faced / 'croc' leather strap version - the original subject of this thread.
> 
> No plans to get rid of either, at present.
Click to expand...

You sound like someone I can relate too 

I may well end up getting the blue faced version as I'm rather partial to dark blue :huh: and get a dark blue strap to match, then swap the braclet over to the black one 

Best regards,

Defender.


----------



## VinceR

Opened this thread expecting to read the Argos had starting selling real Navitimers at knock-down prices, but instead I see a wanna-be, blatantly trading off Breitlings design/marketing .. not impressed.



mach 0.0013137 said:


> Me thinks a smidge too much wabi there John :lol:


Not possible! The watch has had a life & still looks good, apart from the missing hand, which is the only thing I'd change.


----------



## Silver Hawk

VinceR said:


> Opened this thread expecting to read the Argos had starting selling real Navitimers at knock-down prices, but instead I see a wanna-be, blatantly trading off Breitlings design/marketing .. not impressed.


I keep nearly buying one of these h34r: ...and then I see my mate's real 1960's Navitimer and I come to my senses. :sweatdrop:


----------



## Defender

I couldn't get on with the artificially aged leather strap, so after I got home from work last night I replaced it with a 22mm grey NATO strap I had 'in stock'.

One thing I did discover removing the leather strap was that it's retained in the lugs by 2 spring bars each side, yes two!

Does the braclet version use two pins or just the one 

I've seen or heard of that before, is this unique :huh:

Best regards,

Defender.


----------



## dougal74

Defender said:


> I couldn't get on with the artificially aged leather strap, so after I got home from work last night I replaced it with a 22mm grey NATO strap I had 'in stock'.
> 
> One thing I did discover removing the leather strap was that it's retained in the lugs by 2 spring bars each side, yes two!
> 
> Does the braclet version use two pins or just the one
> 
> I've seen or heard of that before, is this unique :huh:
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Defender.


I mentioned this in post #36.

It is to secure the thick shaped end of the leather, as someone else got one that had one of the bars missing and it was loose.


----------



## Defender




----------



## mrteatime

that looks pretty cool on the metal......


----------



## Guest

rotary are still a swiss company as far as i know, some of their watches have japanese movements in them some have swiss movements. last time i took any real notice of their watches the jap ones had japanese movement in very small lettering under the 6:00 but the swiss ones had the swiss made there instead. i was bought a rotary 200m "divers" watch for my 21st, ive had it for 18 years now and it still works perfectly-always has done, keeps excellent time and i wore it every day from my 21st until about 3 years ago and believe me weve been through some really tough times and its never let me down. i cant rate them highly enough especially for the price and their customer service is superb too! after i had mine for about 3 years i needed some extra links putting in the gold plated bracelet, they put in 4 for free and cleaned the rest of the bracelet while they had it!


----------



## Defender

I mentioned this in post #36.

It is to secure the thick shaped end of the leather, as someone else got one that had one of the bars missing and it was loose.


----------



## PhilM

Silver Hawk said:


> VinceR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opened this thread expecting to read the Argos had starting selling real Navitimers at knock-down prices, but instead I see a wanna-be, blatantly trading off Breitlings design/marketing .. not impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> I keep nearly buying one of these h34r: ...and then I see my mate's real 1960's Navitimer and I come to my senses. :sweatdrop:
Click to expand...

I bet you would if it was Electric


----------



## Defender

I mentioned this in post #36.

It is to secure the thick shaped end of the leather, as someone else got one that had one of the bars missing and it was loose.


----------



## ENY55V

mach 0.0013137 said:


> JustWatchMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplepantman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the exclusive to H Samuel, Aquaspeed range?
> 
> These are the codes you need to put in on their website...
> 
> 6679102
> 
> Rotary Seamaster????
> 
> 6679137
> 
> Rotary Breitling Thingybob????
> 
> And then there's the Rotary Daytona 6679080
> 
> Didn't wan't to post links as I'm sure they're not allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe that a brand like Rotary is allowed to copy other makes so closely! Its like the "Chavitimer" has opened up the flood gates....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I presume that Breitling etc aren`t that bothered, I mean Rotary are (afaik) still a Swiss based company so I presume it wouldn`t be too difficult to start legal action against them if other companies felt it necessary & the same applies to Grovana.
Click to expand...

The Swiss don't like much to rock the boat even if they copy watches from each other!

PS - They are ALL made in China anyway (in one form or another).


----------



## ENY55V

They look the part and I guess a nice quartz watch for Â£70 don't know how Swiss they are these days h34r:

Mike

Hi

This will be a Miyota Japanese movement i would imagine. Does anyone know if it has a stainless case or is it chrome plated as so many of Rotary's offerings are?

Rob

===========================================================================

The world goes round 'cos memory plays tricks.

Brietling were ALSO using Miyota movement for their Â£900 watches a few years ago.

Lets NOT foget that Breitling Geneva went out of business and was bought by Shneider - hence the "new" Breitling 1884 was created (not allowed to use Geneve any more).

Watches like this Rotary show to us the amazing mark up that is placed by some manufacturers. Prices on ETA automatic movements have gone up but lets not forget that from Â£35 - have gone up to Â£55 for a 2824.

As much as many manufacturers now give a name to their "own?" movements - we must all remember where they all (the basic components) come from. (In some cases, the movements - Revue-Thommen, for example - come from China - as Grovana has no machinery to produce them). Several manufacturers have now moved away from ETA (due to Swatch policies) but have increased the prices of their watches threefold.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

dougal74 said:


> One other thing to note is the the curved end leather band is secured by two spring bars not one (one next to the case and one on the end of the lug). I'm currenly looking at metal bands and will have to think hard about how these will fit? :huh:





dougal74 said:


> One set of lug holes are close to the case (approx. 2mm) and the second set further out on the lugs at about 4mm.
> 
> I presume it is to help stabilise the chunky curved end of the leather band?





stifflersmom said:


> Ah, I think I see. If you use the holes furthest from the case there will be a large gap between the case and the strap/band end, and if you use the holes nearest the case the lug ends will appear to stick out too far. *Hmm, let us know if you come up with a good solution - there must be some bands that work!*





rdwiow said:


> Tried one on today, but this i think must have only had 1 spring bar as the strap was turning at the lug, this put me off buying it as it didnt look too good with the curved strap ends sticking up.





Defender said:


> Not sure about the strap but I'll see how I get on with it and maybe change it later?





Defender said:


> I may well end up getting the blue faced version as I'm rather partial to dark blue :huh: and get a dark blue strap to match, then swap the braclet over to the black one





Defender said:


> I couldn't get on with the artificially aged leather strap, so after I got home from work last night I replaced it with a 22mm grey NATO strap I had 'in stock'.
> 
> One thing I did discover removing the leather strap was that it's retained in the lugs by 2 spring bars each side, yes two!
> 
> Does the braclet version use two pins or just the one


Sorry for the belated bump to this thread. :blush:

Whereas I have worn my Blue-Faced / Stainless Bracelet Chavitimer a few times now, the original Black-faced version still lies unworn in itâ€™s box. Before anybody asks â€" no plans to move it on. Just that I really donâ€™t like that Brown leather â€˜crocâ€™ strap it comes fitted with. I want to replace it with something else, which better matches the watch face. Ideally black leather with white stitching. Have been looking at various 22mm straps - mostly on eBay. Obviously, bearing in mind the low cost of the watch, one doesnâ€™t want to spend â€˜silly moneyâ€™ on a strap for it. I came across this one on another site, which took my fancy:










But surely, any of these alternatives I have been looking at are going to have the problem mentioned in the earlier posts, because of the double spring bar issue. Has anybody found another make of leather strap which fits, and â€˜worksâ€™ properly ?


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Defender said:


> You sound like someone I can relate too
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Defender.


Hi, Defender.

I just spent 'a while' composing a PM to you, only to find when I tried to send it, I couldn't - because of the '50 Post Rule' ! :angry:

So I've copied and pasted it to a Word doc. for the time being.

Please could you email me: P4Skett at aol dot com - and I'll forward it on.

Thanks and Regards, Paul.


----------



## Barney

ravi.kiran said:


> Do they ship Internationally( to India)?
> 
> I have just seen their website, but couldnt find any info.


I found someone selling eight of them oneBay. Item number:	380109158077

He does not state he ships internationally, but might be worth contacting him.

Barney


----------



## Deego

I have one of these and they are a good watch for the money..


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Ideally black leather with white stitching. Have been looking at various 22mm straps - mostly on eBay.
> 
> Obviously, bearing in mind the low cost of the watch, one doesnâ€™t want to spend 'silly money' on a strap for it.
> 
> Has anybody found another make of leather strap which fits, and 'works' properly ?


Check out my recent efforts at 'Pimping' my 'Chavitimer' in this thread in the Straps & Bands section:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=40436 (Shock, Horror !!  :lol: )


----------



## Defender

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ideally black leather with white stitching. Have been looking at various 22mm straps - mostly on eBay.
> 
> Obviously, bearing in mind the low cost of the watch, one doesnâ€™t want to spend 'silly money' on a strap for it.
> 
> Has anybody found another make of leather strap which fits, and 'works' properly ?
> 
> 
> 
> Check out my recent efforts at 'Pimping' my 'Chavitimer' in this thread in the Straps & Bands section:
> 
> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=40436 (Shock, Horror !!  :lol: )
Click to expand...

A quick update, just got the black ion plated 'Aquaspeed' version, but this one's not for me, but my brother, he loves black .

Looks really good 

Best regards,

Defender.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Defender said:


> A quick update, just got the black ion plated 'Aquaspeed' version ....


Off Topic !!! :lol:

These are another Rotary 'special' for H Samuel .... Not Argos.


----------



## Defender




----------



## SEIKO7A38

Defender said:


> ....but mine didn't come from H Samuel ....


Really ? :huh:

Their online catalogue # 6613098



> A men's Rotary Aquaspeed watch with chronograph and date feature. An ion plated case and bracelet provides extra resistance to wear and tear. *Exclusive to H.Samuel*.


----------



## Defender

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Defender said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....but mine didn't come from H Samuel ....
> 
> 
> 
> Really ? :huh:
> 
> Their online catalogue # 6613098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A men's Rotary Aquaspeed watch with chronograph and date feature. An ion plated case and bracelet provides extra resistance to wear and tear. *Exclusive to H.Samuel*.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That's the one 

It may well have come from H Samels originally though


----------



## Rotundus

Deego said:


> I have one of these and they are a good watch for the money..


next door neighbour has one like this but badged with the audi circles.

couldn't see any other difference.

didn't think to ask to see the backplate.

nice mind! and i'm not usually one for chronos...


----------



## SEIKO7A38

desmondus rotundus said:


> next door neighbour has one like this but badged with the audi circles.
> 
> couldn't see any other difference.
> 
> didn't think to ask to see the backplate.
> 
> nice mind! and i'm not usually one for chronos...


Are you sure that wasn't an Audi 'Centennial' (100 Jahre) chrono ? :huh: It's design is fairly similar.

See: http://www.autoblog.com/2009/03/28/audi-ce...four-wheels-wi/

There are lots of other (genuine) Audi branded watches out there .... plus of course all the replicas.


----------



## BondandBigM

desmondus rotundus said:


> Deego said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have one of these and they are a good watch for the money..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next door neighbour has one like this but badged with the audi circles.
> 
> *couldn't see any other difference.*
> 
> didn't think to ask to see the backplate.
> 
> nice mind! and i'm not usually one for chronos...
Click to expand...

The Audi one is slightly more expensive 



> Audi teamed up with Munich-based watchmaker Chronoswiss to create the Tachoscope, celebrating 100 years of Audi. The mechanical timepiece has a chronograph and tachometer function (to measure velocity) inspired by the Auto Unions that helped define the Audi adventure: the second hand's numerals are derived from the tach in the Auto Union Type C Grand Prix racer.
> 
> Also novel is the fact that the hour hand resides in the upper inset dial -- the large hands are the second hand and chronograph. The watch face is enamel and the crown is diagonally fluted like a gear, and the back cover is glass. The Tachoscope comes in two flavors: white gold and platinum. Thankfully, the back cover is glass so you can see where your â‚¬14,900 ($19,800 USD) has been spent if you plunked down for white gold, with the platinum edition setting you back â‚¬24,900 ($33,000 USD). Only 100 examples will be made, and you can read all about them in the press release after the jump.


----------



## MIKE

Blimey :blink: this is the best post I have ever started in over 3000 posts/replies :huh:

106 replies and 78008 views 

They usually disappear in to obscurity after a few replies :lol:

This one looks good










Mike


----------



## Rotundus

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> desmondus rotundus said:
> 
> 
> 
> next door neighbour has one like this but badged with the audi circles.
> 
> couldn't see any other difference.
> 
> didn't think to ask to see the backplate.
> 
> nice mind! and i'm not usually one for chronos...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure that wasn't an Audi 'Centennial' (100 Jahre) chrono ? :huh: It's design is fairly similar.
> 
> See: http://www.autoblog.com/2009/03/28/audi-ce...four-wheels-wi/
> 
> There are lots of other (genuine) Audi branded watches out there .... plus of course all the replicas.
Click to expand...

no it isn't B) :lol:

nope deffo not that chronoswiss job - like i said it looks pretty much identical to the rotary with the exception of the text and logo replaced with the audi rings. he did comment it wasn't expensive when i asked.

hopefully he will be at the pub quiz sunday night an' be wearing it, so will report back after that.

he has a collection of about 30 watches, were they all in that price range then i doubt he would be living in my neighbourhood. :lol:

cheers

des


----------



## Rotundus

bad noos peeps.

he said 20'odd quid and the date is a bit dodgy.

does not have a rotary back plate.

which may explain why he wears it fixing his bike and washing the car. :lol:


----------



## bobbymonks

I've read so much about these, I've just purchased one. Not my usual bag, but a great beater


----------



## SEIKO7A38

desmondus rotundus said:


> bad noos peeps.
> 
> he said 20'odd quid and the date is a bit dodgy.
> 
> does not have a rotary back plate.
> 
> *which may explain why he wears it fixing his bike and washing the car*. :lol:





SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> There are lots of other (genuine) *Audi* branded watches out there .... *plus of course all the replicas*.


Probably one of those then.


----------



## Mr Bee

Defender said:


> Saw this thread and was really taken by the watch  , did a bit of hunting around and got one for well under Â£40.00, bit of a bargin I recon


I'm considering one of these too, really like the look of them..... do you mind saying where you managed to get one at that price?


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Mr Bee said:


> Defender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this thread and was really taken by the watch  , did a bit of hunting around and got one for well under Â£40.00, bit of a bargin I recon
> 
> 
> 
> I'm considering one of these too, really like the look of them..... do you mind saying where you managed to get one at that price?
Click to expand...

Search on eBay (in the UK), not on 'Rotary Chronospeed' - but 'Rotary Chronograph'.

There's a couple of sellers listing them under Â£50 at the moment. 

Or alternatively, watch the Sales section of this forum ! :rltb:


----------



## StevenJJ

I was thinking about selling mine *but* I've decided to keep, although I really would like this on a black strap.

I can't quite see how to access the pins though... anyone?


----------



## SEIKO7A38

StevenJJ said:


> I was thinking about selling mine *but* I've decided to keep, although I really would like this on a black strap.
> 
> I can't quite see how to access the pins though... anyone?


If you haven't done so already, read this thread in the Straps and Bands section:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=40436

Particularly posts #*3* and #*18*. 

Mine will be on a pukka Rotary *Black* leather strap, by the weekend, hopefully.


----------



## Tom Radford

Thought you might like to know, I just bagged one of these on ebay for Â£45.

The seller is selling them at Â£55 or best offer. I made an offer of Â£45 and it was automaticly accepted. You might want to try lower incase it automaticly accepts lower. He has about 4 more for sale. Just search Rotary Chronograph


----------



## StevenJJ

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> StevenJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about selling mine *but* I've decided to keep, although I really would like this on a black strap.
> 
> I can't quite see how to access the pins though... anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven't done so already, read this thread in the Straps and Bands section:
> 
> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=40436
> 
> Particularly posts #*3* and #*18*.
> 
> Mine will be on a pukka Rotary *Black* leather strap, by the weekend, hopefully.
Click to expand...

 :beer: :cheers:


----------



## Conjurana

Rotary --- Chronospeed

Bought mine at argos the only difference is mine says "waterproof" on the back casing instead of (dolphin standard) that leaves a / mark :blink:

Perhaps thats the diilma of the watch at argos only 50 or 70 m water resistant whereas true dolphin standard is 100m resistant thats where the ???? come in.

whats your say i bought the brown strap version and the blue stainless steel version .


----------



## thedburgess

MIKE said:


> Blimey :blink: this is the best post I have ever started in over 3000 posts/replies :huh:
> 
> 106 replies and 78008 views
> 
> They usually disappear in to obscurity after a few replies :lol:
> 
> This one looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


That is pretty impressive the amount of posts!!

I do agree that one does look very good

had a look on ebay earlier when this was first posted and saw one of the chronospeeds go for Â£32 quid, wishing I had got it now.


----------



## MIKE

MIKE said:


> Blimey :blink: this is the best post I have ever started in over 3000 posts/replies :huh:
> 
> 106 replies and 78008 views
> 
> They usually disappear in to obscurity after a few replies :lol:
> 
> This one looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


And it still goes on 

Mike


----------



## PhilM

:toot: Hey welcome back Mike, glad you finally made it back :cheers:


----------



## Heno614

I don't have time (sic) to read the whole thread so don't know if this question has already been answered :

Does the small minute dial move ?

Every picture I've seen and the one I own always has the small minute dial pointing at 60 !


----------



## purplepantman

Heno614 said:


> I don't have time (sic) to read the whole thread so don't know if this question has already been answered :
> 
> Does the small minute dial move ?
> 
> Every picture I've seen and the one I own always has the small minute dial pointing at 60 !


It'll only move if the chrono function is running.

I don't have (or want) one of these but it looks like the subdial at 3 is a 24 hour indicator, the subdial at 6 is seconds (which is constantly running) and the subdial at 9 is for recording minutes when the chrono is running (ie when the big second hand is operating).

I may be wrong though.


----------



## Filterlab

Heno614 said:


> I don't have time (sic) to read the whole thread...


Just for your info, "(sic)" doesn't mean how you've applied it to mean. It's used to advise the reader that whilst spelling or grammar could be deemed to be incorrect, it is in fact quoted accurately from its original text and spelled correctly.

Sorry for being pedantic, but being an ex-proof reader makes me so.


----------



## gaz64

I didn't know that


----------



## Heno614

purplepantman, thanks for your answer ..... makes sense.

Filterlab, I hope you cure your pedantism soon !


----------



## Xantiagib

Makes sense, you wouldn't want to run a battery watch chrono for Hours now would you?

If I didn't already have a Navitimer I would have got one of these, which in turn would make me want a real navitimer all that more. (just like the Marina Miltare made me want a Panerai) :blink:

I reckon its the real manufacturers that push out the hommages, they know it will improve sales of the originals in the long term.... :yes2:



purplepantman said:


> Heno614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have time (sic) to read the whole thread so don't know if this question has already been answered :
> 
> Does the small minute dial move ?
> 
> Every picture I've seen and the one I own always has the small minute dial pointing at 60 !
> 
> 
> 
> It'll only move if the chrono function is running.
> 
> I don't have (or want) one of these but it looks like the subdial at 3 is a 24 hour indicator, the subdial at 6 is seconds (which is constantly running) and the subdial at 9 is for recording minutes when the chrono is running (ie when the big second hand is operating).
> 
> I may be wrong though.
Click to expand...


----------



## Filterlab

Heno614 said:


> purplepantman, thanks for your answer ..... makes sense.
> 
> Filterlab, I hope you cure your pedantism soon !


 I'll try mate.


----------



## Filterlab

By the way, the navitimers from Argos are good value watches for the money, you'll not go wrong for the money.


----------



## MIKE

> QUOTE (MIKE @ Apr 2 2009, 07:00 PM)
> 
> Blimey this is the best post I have ever started in over 3000 posts/replies
> 
> 106 replies and 78008 views
> 
> They usually disappear in to obscurity after a few replies


And it still rumbles on :clap:

Mike


----------



## Steve's Dad

Filterlab said:


> .......good value watches for the money, you'll not go wrong for the money.


Proof reader huh?


----------



## clanawley

Hi.

My husband has a gold Rotary Khalif which he bought new in 1995. It is model number GB104. We have been trying to assess the value of it but can find none in the marketplace to compare prices with. I wondered if you might have an idea?

Kind regards

JJ



Stefan Tapp said:


> Mmmm, just reserved one along with a work colleague. It will do very nicely as a daily wearer whilst prolonging the life of my Navi World!
> 
> I have a Rotary Khalif too, which is a pretty rare watch so it will be nice to add another Rotary to the collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stef


----------



## Philz

Bargain basement buy. Reduced again at Argos.


----------



## Robert

MIKE said:


> And it still rumbles on :clap:
> 
> Mike


What about this at Argos - Â£18.99.










They also have Seikos much reduced but still more expensive than Roy. Automatic on the dial and quartz in the description.


----------



## luddite

I bought the bracelet model of the Chronospeed for Â£69.99 on Friday and it is reasuringly heavy and feels and looks like a quality watch.

The end links that connect to the watch lugs are solid stainless steel and the watch case appears to be stainless too.

All in all this is a very satifactory purchase.


----------



## mrjim

i am seriously contemplating buying one of these. I'll maybe hold off in case of a sale in the new year


----------



## MIKE

MIKE said:


> QUOTE (MIKE @ Apr 2 2009, 07:00 PM)
> 
> Blimey this is the best post I have ever started in over 3000 posts/replies
> 
> 106 replies and 78008 views
> 
> They usually disappear in to obscurity after a few replies
> 
> 
> 
> And it still rumbles on :clap:
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...

 :thumbsup:


----------



## Philz

107 replies. :thumbsup:


----------



## chris l

108...


----------



## mrteatime

109


----------



## tixntox

I have noticed a number of these watches on the bay, obviously sold by someone who buys the catalogue returns and most of them have broken crystals! Argos have the "no quibble" return policy and the insurance deals so they get LOTS of returns from folks who don't look after their watches the way most of us would (hopefully). If you're after a bargain na have a crown press handy, you could try the bay No 230411466453 and look at his other items. (If this post contravenes the site policy please feel free to delete it.)

Mike


----------



## Rennug

After seeing the update to this topic last week, I popped into the local Argos as I thought it might make a decent Xmas present for my Dad. It's a nice watch and the build quality seems fine. Didn't buy it though, although was tempted to pick one up for myself. My Dad is becoming ever more "focally challenged" and, as such, prefers a nice clear face with large numbers and clear hands and this wasn't ticking those boxes.


----------



## MIKE

mrteatime said:


> 109


142 NOW, I WILL HAVE YOU KNOW!!!

106 was back in April :dontgetit:

Mike


----------



## tixntox

Rennug said:


> After seeing the update to this topic last week, I popped into the local Argos as I thought it might make a decent Xmas present for my Dad. It's a nice watch and the build quality seems fine. Didn't buy it though, although was tempted to pick one up for myself. My Dad is becoming ever more "focally challenged" and, as such, prefers a nice clear face with large numbers and clear hands and this wasn't ticking those boxes.


Perhaps watch designers should make a good watch with a clear, easily read face for us "older" folks. I know my dad has one that cost him a fiver, which he's had for years for just that reason.

Mike


----------



## luddite

Rennug said:


> After seeing the update to this topic last week, I popped into the local Argos as I thought it might make a decent Xmas present for my Dad. It's a nice watch and the build quality seems fine. Didn't buy it though, although was tempted to pick one up for myself. My Dad is becoming ever more "focally challenged" and, as such, prefers a nice clear face with large numbers and clear hands and this wasn't ticking those boxes.


I would agree with this, it is not for the myopic as it is not easy to read the time in anything but bright light.

Don't try reading the inner slide rule scale without a magnifying lens either.

On the plus side it is keeping excellent time and is waterproof, at least it survived my shower this morning.


----------



## Philz

Now only Â£39.99 What a bargain.


----------



## Rotundus

148


----------



## Philz

# 147 Replies

# 16,360 Views

Is This a record?


----------



## mrteatime

Philz said:


> # 147 Replies
> 
> # 16,360 Views
> 
> Is This a record?


think this might beat it


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Wow, those Navitimers are cheap


----------



## mrteatime

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Philz said:
> 
> 
> 
> # 147 Replies
> 
> # 16,360 Views
> 
> Is This a record?
> 
> 
> 
> You`ve obviously not seen  Formula 1 (the Infamous F1 Thread)
> 
> 52 Pages
> 
> # 1,792 Replies
> 
> # 81,197 Views
> 
> :swoon:
Click to expand...

beat you by a minute......


----------



## mach 0.0013137

mrteatime said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, those Navitimers are cheap
> 
> 
> 
> beat you by a minute......
Click to expand...

I don`t know what you`re talking about :hypocrite:


----------



## mrteatime

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, those Navitimers are cheap
> 
> 
> 
> beat you by a minute......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don`t know what you`re talking about :hypocrite:
Click to expand...

:clap: funny one that mach :clown:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

mrteatime said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, those Navitimers are cheap
> 
> 
> 
> beat you by a minute......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don`t know what you`re talking about :hypocrite:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :clap: funny one that mach :clown:
Click to expand...

Someone had obviously been messing with my posts <_<

:angel_not:


----------



## mrteatime

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, those Navitimers are cheap
> 
> 
> 
> beat you by a minute......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don`t know what you`re talking about :hypocrite:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :clap: funny one that mach :clown:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone had obviously been messing with my posts <_<
> 
> :angel_not:
Click to expand...

oh....of course  who's on mod duty today then??


----------



## mach 0.0013137

mrteatime said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, those Navitimers are cheap
> 
> 
> 
> beat you by a minute......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don`t know what you`re talking about :hypocrite:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :clap: funny one that mach :clown:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone had obviously been messing with my posts <_<
> 
> :angel_not:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh....of course  who's on mod duty today then??
Click to expand...

A very nice man who would never replace a photo of a car with one of the Librarian


















:lol:

Now to get things back on topic, I might have to see if I can scrape some dosh together for a blue bracelet version B)


----------



## MIKE

Philz said:


> # 147 Replies
> 
> # 16,360 Views
> 
> Is This a record?


It is for me :dontgetit:


----------



## Robert

Â£49.99 at Argos at the moment. Collecting mine this afternoon.


----------

